# Look what I got!



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Not a brand new--- but an old time solid redwood incubation made by Leahy for Favorite, model 416.
Here's the story: I work with an old farm boy, he currently has a good sized cattle operation. We talk about his cattle and my chickens. He has often related to me how his grandparents raised poultry for a living.
Anyway he is driving down the road and something catches his eye, he turns around goes back to check it out. He finds this incubator set out for the garbage man to pick up. He gives it the once over, thinks of me, loads it on his truck.
When I got it home I cleaned it top to bottom, removed the heat element and checked it out, changed the thermostat wafers.
I found that some one had previously done some updating, rebuilding the tray, heating element and turners. It does have the original water trays and thermometer/hygrometer.
Currently I'm on day 5 of a test hatch, 20 Rhode Island reds, 20 barred rocks, 1 mutt from my granddaughters pet flock.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

That looks like fun.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whoa, great find. Make sure you let us know how the hatch goes. Quite a few folks go looking for the oldies like yours.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I will keep you guys posted.

I am on day 5. Using 2 zoo-med thermometers and an indoor outdoor remote thermometer, temp control is fantastic. I have made ZERO adjustments since start up. The indoor/outdoor has a high-low feature, it has not varied more than .5* in any 24 hour period.

My plans for lockdown are still not set. I had planned to go to my fridgabator (fridge converted to incubator) for hatching. It's easier to clean and I can jack the humidity up on it real easy. But temp control is no where near this stable. Now as things mature I may not have a choice. Monday, I will be getting 12-18 lemon cuckoo orpington hatching eggs. They will be going into the redwood that afternoon. 10 days behind my test hatch. As much as I want to, I can't see a good way to jack up the humidity on the redwood for hatching, and incubate the orpington eggs too. So regardless of plans I think I am locked into putting the 1st hatch into the fridgabator for lockdown.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I love heavy garbage pick up. You never know what someone found that they toss out. What a find!
Redo the wood on that and you could put it in your living room. Awesome.


----------



## myothernewname (Aug 30, 2013)

I haven't seen one of those in 30 years. Nice find!!


Wildomar Bird Man


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

wow nice find

i would be proud to have that baby


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

1st hatch is starting to bust out now. 

I went into lockdown Monday afternoon with 29 eggs. The Rhode Island red eggs appear to be having fertility issues. Ended up with 12 RIRs, 16 BRs, and 1 mutt egg.

The early birds started pipping late yesterday evening. This morning I peeked in the window, 1 BR and 1 RIR out. Many eggs are rocking, some are pipping and zipping.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It works!!! And it sounds like it works just fine.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

I have 21 lemon cuckoo orpington eggs still cooking in the old job. I'm a bit disappointed at the 1st candling only 12 of the 21 are developing.

If I end up with 10 or 12 I should still have a good start for a small flock. I have 2 very nice english LCO cockerals that have good barring and are unrelated to the eggs in the incubator. So all I need are 3 or 4 LCO pullets with good barring.


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

15 or 16 out, still more hatching


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Great. News !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## twentynine (Jul 11, 2012)

Finished with 23. The barred rocks went to their new home Saturday afternoon, the Rhode Island reds went Saturday morning.


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Awesome !!!


Current flock: 111


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We know it works. Boy, does it ever.


----------

